# B5.5 came down too...



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Finally finished it! 



















More real pics to come when i get some free time.

Thanks to Bagriders for fast hookups! :thumbup:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

Super jarane!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

picture of the wife or GTFO :laugh:  Looking good Neven.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

I know that car! 
Looks better than the photoshop version you had of it a while back! :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yo joey when are you posting yours? 

stop holding out mang


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks great man! :beer:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks great! Wish bagyard would quit yanking their customers around and actually ship some products... Can't wait to get my b5.5 on the ground.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Airlift > Bagyard :laugh:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree, bagyard is a terrible company! I don't think I have ever had worse customer service, I dont see bagriders continuing to carry their products (or ORT for that matter) if I owned a company that sold their products I would have dropped them by now, they make the distributers look like jerks because they don't communicate well and deadlines seem like less than a suggestion to them... Sorry, rant over. But I have been waiting for three Months for a regular stock item that is supposed to take a couple weeks and now it looks like I won't have them for sowo. 

I would gladly buy an airlift setup, but they have yet to grace us with a b5 Passat kit... So for now I am stuck.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

very very nice neven. what is your setup?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

That is true Will and Rali have the best customer service in the business and can not be blamed for BY ****ty approach to what they call and undermark as customer service. 

Bagriders FTW all day everyday. Bagyard.. not so much. 


Neven is running midgets on steroids on all 4 corners. :laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> That is true Will and Rali have the best customer service in the business and can not be blamed for BY ****ty approach to what they call and undermark as customer service.
> 
> Bagriders FTW all day everyday. Bagyard.. not so much.
> 
> ...


hahaha yea i run air in all 4 tires :what: j/k


Universal fronts and Air house 2 rears with manual management.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

sp33dy said:


> picture of the wife or GTFO :laugh:  Looking good Neven.


:beer::beer:

Looks good buddy, glad you kept it and bagged it:thumbup:

You do the install yourself? or did you have buzzy give a hand


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

hahaha no pics of wife 

Thanks man, me and friend did it in couple hours on saturday.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Nesho said:


> hahaha no pics of wife
> 
> Thanks man, me and friend did it in couple hours on saturday.


Neven, you foreigners work quick  loved the constant barrage of update pix :thumbup: looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

haha got too excited, had to share!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looking good man. Glad to see more B5.5 on air. Still not a ton around. Also happy my PS time didnt go to waste. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Site note: It sucks that BY customer service is what it is because they do make amazing products...I waited I think 6-7 months to get mine from them, but I also had the first full front and rear setup they shipped to the states and only the 2nd order ever shipped over here I believe, I loved their stuff, but if I was paying what they are going for now I dont think I would be able to tolerate such a wait and lack of communication. My price made it easier to wait on.


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Looking good man. Glad to see more B5.5 on air. Still not a ton around. Also happy my PS time didnt go to waste. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Site note: It sucks that BY customer service is what it is because they do make amazing products...I waited I think 6-7 months to get mine from them, but I also had the first full front and rear setup they shipped to the states and only the 2nd order ever shipped over here I believe, I loved their stuff, but if I was paying what they are going for now I dont think I would be able to tolerate such a wait and lack of communication. My price made it easier to wait on.


It would be even better if you bought it. I would have thrown R36 seats in there too... first in US 

This is how it all started.











Thanks Jordan for making me spend all my money :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks sick


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> Looks sick


Thanks man!:thumbup:


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

looks like ****....hahahahaha!!!! jk tell me its registered


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

Love it:thumbup:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

laramie1pt8t said:


> looks like ****....hahahahaha!!!! jk tell me its registered






haha i know it does! Come and find out, we can have a beer or two...


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

god.damn.


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

Nevan lies, not registered/inspected:banghead:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

laramie1pt8t said:


> Nevan lies, not registered/inspected:banghead:


Its finished tho! Going to register Monday 

Butttt i got something for you tho....










:what:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

